

Now is the Time to cash in on your passion - datums
http://cdn3.libsyn.com/carsonified/Now_is_the_Time_to_Cash_in_on_Your_Passion.mp3?nvb=20091013194148&nva=20091014195148&t=00451d1a34484856bda13

======
BigCanOfTuna
Here is the video of this presentation. Excellent, actually.
[http://carsonified.com/blog/web-apps/now-is-the-time-to-
cash...](http://carsonified.com/blog/web-apps/now-is-the-time-to-cash-in-on-
your-passion-by-gary-vaynerchuk/)

